

Gideros Mobile Studio helps you write once and run on many mobile phones - gorkemcetin
http://www.giderosmobile.com

======
cbartlett
Looks very similar to Corona, allthough maybe not a full featured (yet),
similar goals, both use lua. However pricing is more attractive than Corona,
and the ability to build ios apps on a PC could win over a few users. I might
look into porting my corona based game into this to see how it goes.

~~~
atilimcetin
Thanks. Please keep us informed about your feedback. Feel free to contact us
anytime.

------
sireat
Interesting, although seems specific to games.

I am currently looking for a framework to write a relatively simple CRUD type
application.

Ideally, one could deploy it on pad type devices (iPad AND Android tablets)and
phones( iPhone and Android) phones. Bonus, also would work on a regular
desktop (x86 Win or Linux).

Requirements: sockets, vector graphics (although I suppose, I could make
sprites for each platform).

Of course, perfect write once - deploy everywhere tool does not exist.

~~~
atilimcetin
We support vector graphics right now, we plan to support sockets soon. Thanks
for the feedback, cheers.

------
tophat02
I swear, one of these days I'm going to write an IDE that doesn't look like it
was made in 1992. I may be a techie, but gosh darnit, I'm spoiled by iPhone,
iPad, and Mac apps. I want the stuff I'm using every day to LOOK nice.

(No offense intended, I just looked at the screenshots and my first reaction
was "oh no, not again!")

~~~
atilimcetin
Thanks for the feedback. I see what you mean. We plan to improve the design
soon. Cheers.

------
badmash69
@gorkemcetin, I would probably pay an arm and a leg for cross-platform API for
mobile for access to audio/video recorders. Like what Flash does for desktops'
webcam.

------
hoffmanc
Yeah, I think it pays to just learn the two languages, and maybe write a test
adapter that allows you to keep your (hopefully larger) code base in one
language.

------
blacktip
I think it's focused on game programming (which is good compared to html5
frameworks).

------
gorkemcetin
@cbartlett we can help you with your work, just let us know :)

------
nvictor
we've heard it so many times before...

